# MFA v. BFA



## Alex"blakc007" (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm new and i went through the archives and no one has cleared up real well on whether to go BFA right out of high school. I need to get this cleared up. 
-Can you get into MFA right after high school ?
(i know chance are low but is it possible)
-What are your thoughts on "making it" in Tinsletown or indieworld with just a BFA under your belt ?
-Whats are some of the uncommon differences between BFA and MFA(i already know mfa is challenging and thesis, and film theory stuff is in it)that make so many people recommend or only make it with an MFA ?

My thoughts:
If MFA accepts people out of wherever, w/o film experience doesn't that make them the same as incoming BFA students or maybe worse or slightly better ? Considering the MFA is only 2-3yrs and BFA is 4yrs what makes people who only take a MFA so much better ???


----------



## REDking (Dec 8, 2006)

You can't get into a MFA program without a BA degree. It's a requirement.

But in film the MFA is really only a good strategy for becoming a teacher as most colleges require their professors have at least an MFA under their belts, plus your mom will love you more if you have a MFA.

Tinsletown dosn't care about the BFA they care about your work BUT going for a BFA is a great way to produce said work without using your housecat as your leading man. Go to school.


----------



## suspectx (Dec 9, 2006)

REDking is right you cannot get an MFA without first getting a BFA.  BFA's generally take 4 years to complete.  Then you move on to an MFA, which takes 2 years to complete if you're getting it in film. So it will generally take 6 years to complete both.  MFA students are more schooled than BFA students, because they've already spent the 4 years getting that BFA.  

Also, MFA film students usually have had experience in film, some don't though. So the ones that don't are on par with some of the BFA students when it comes to knowledge and experience as a filmmaker.  There are BFA students who have worked in the film industry as well, so they probably do have more filmmaking experience then some MFA students.

What is different is that most MFA students have gotten their BFA degrees in business, communications, law, political science, etc, etc, etc, etc.  The BFA film students have none of that under their belt, they're just working to get their degree in film.  A BFA film degree is completely different than a BFA at regular schools. 

I am currently getting my MFA in film at Art Center College of Design.  I've been a filmmaker for the last 7 years, but I felt that should get a MFA in film, for many reasons.  

Nate Fackrell


----------

